# barge North of the Mass?



## no_boundaries (Oct 12, 2007)

a fellow member on spearboard told me about a sunken barge and ballast pile just west of the pass in 18' water between the beach and the Mass. this is the first i have ever heard of this and so far...he is the only person i have talked to who knows anything about it. has anyone else ever heard of this barge?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

i know of the ballast but not of the barge. been awhile since i was at the ballast not sure if it is still uncovered.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes both are still there.:no:


----------



## no_boundaries (Oct 12, 2007)

Sealark: do you know of any place near Sherman Cove to launch kayaks? Is it possible for a civilian to use Sherman Cove?
How far off beach is wreck?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I guess fort Pickins would be the best for the pass as civilians aren't allowed access to SC.


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm not military and I use sc


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

PJIII said:


> I'm not military and I use sc


 
why not add why you have access- DOD or child of military person ??? :whistling:


----------



## junker46 (May 3, 2011)

What is SC?


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

SC Sherman Cove, boat launch on Naval Air Station.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

PJIII said:


> I'm not military and I use sc


I read your profile and you are not authorized to use Sherman Cove so don't get caught.


----------



## bay98trophy (Jan 4, 2010)

so as your leasving the pass its to the west in between the mass and the beach? approx how far from the beach?


----------

